# Ukraine Shipping Scam - Just be aware



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

Some of you may know that I've recently placed an order for some bulk powder. GW501516 to be specific. I went and WU the money yesterday, and this morning, i get an email from the shipping company that they need $200 for "insurance".

This is the message that I received:

DEAR MR. Times Roman, 



WE WISH TO INFORM YOU THAT YOUR PARCEL HAS FINALLY BEEN ACTIVATED AND CONFIRM BY YOUR SENDER FOR IMMEDIATE DELIVERY BUT WE INFORM INFORM YOU THAT BECAUSE IT IS STILL PENDING INSURANCE BECAUSE IT HAS NOT YET BEEN INSURED AGAINST ANY RISK AND ITS PART OF OUR COMPANY POLICY THAT ANY PARCEL LEAVING UKRAINE MUST BE FIRST OF ALL INSURED BEFORE DELIVERY CAN COMMERCE. SO YOU SHALL PAY A TOTAL SUM OF $200 INSURANCE FEE.THIS IS JUST TO INSURE YOUR PARCEL AGAINST ANY RISK. SHOULD IN-CASE ANY LOOSES IN THE DELIVERY PROCESS,OUR COMPANY IS GOING TO REWARD YOU BACK THE WORTH OF YOUR PARCEL. WE ADVICE YOU TO GET BACK TO US AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SO THAT YOUR PARCEL DELIVERY CONTINUES. 

YOURS REGARDS 

VIKTOR ROMITROV 

DELIVERY DEPARTMENT 

AMAZOM MAIL AND SHIPPING LINE 

KIEV - UKRAINE 

PHONE NUMBER;+380639407851 
+380974693948 


So I checked with my supplier, and this is his response:

Dear Mr. Times Roman,


We have been in touch with the courier today trying to see how we could adjust the issue. So they told us about the importance of the insurance against any risk and this is because we registered this parcel as a Diplomatic package because it helps to avoid any custom hindrance. So from all what we understood is that it will be necessary for you to insure the package by paying the amount of $200 . We have also spoken with the other client and he will be doing his payment soon so that the package could be approve and it moves to his address within 24 hours.So if you can do same we think all will be okay again ..... We are really sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your understanding.



Regards


Sirogers


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

since then, i've been asked to pay the following fees, all spread out over a period of time

$200 - insurance
$250 - customs fee
$120 - DEA form processing fee

this has been going on several weeks.  during this time, i've been giving an AMS tracking number, and for chuckles here is the email from a Victor ROMITROV, as he seems to be asking for a few of the fees.  ever time i pay, I pay the original source, and not AMS.  Anyways, here is the email:

DEAR MR. TIMES ROMAN, 


WE RECEIVED A NOTIFICATION FROM CUSTOM OFFICE OPA LOCKA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT MIAMI, STATING THAT THE CUSTOM DEPARTMENT HAVE HELD YOUR PARCEL DUE TO LACK OF DEA LICENSE OF YOUR PARCEL. PLEASE IF YOU HAVE A DEA LICENSE YOU CAN AS WELL SEND IT TO US SO THAT WE CAN SEND IT TO THEM FOR THEM TO RELIES YOUR PARCEL. IF YOU DO NOT HAVE,YOU SHALL NEED TO PAY FOR THE LICENSE WHICH COST $120 AND THIS WILL BE YOUR PERSONAL DOCUMENT FOR FURTHER INTERNATIONAL SHIPMENTS.PLEASE WE NEED YOUR FAST RESPOND TO THIS. 


YOURS REGARDS 

 VIKTOR ROMITROV 

 DELIVERY DEPARTMENT 

 AMAZON MAIL AND SHIPPING LINE 

 KIEV - UKRAINE 

 PHONE NUMBER;+380639407851 
                                  +380974693948


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

here is the tracking information


Tracking Number;.......... KH411065UA


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

The name of the original company I was dealing with is DTDN out of the Ukraine
the name of the guy is Sirogers


From

Andre Nikorenko (DTN Co., Ltd) 



Message

Dear Mr. Times Roman, 

Nice to read from you, as concerns your shipment you shall be buying 50grams of GW501516 at $440 and shipping charges cost $30 thus making a final total of $470. We accept small orders payment only via Moneygram,Western Union and Bank to Bank transfer (T/T) . Below is our Moneygram or western Union payment details; 

First Names............Kapatsina 
Last Name..............Victoria 
Country.....................Ukraine 
City.............................Kiev 
Amount.....................$470 

We are going to start right away with the parceling of your product.Please provide to us your convenient delivery address which we shall use in packaging and registering your parcel.We shall register your parcel at the delivery agency only after when we most have confirmed your payment.After confirming your payment and registering your parcel at the delivery agency,we shall provide you with your tracking number so that you can monitor your parcel as it moves to your address. 
After doing payment please kindly send us the details such as Sender's Names, Country,City,MTCN or REFERENCE NUMBER.

Please for faster communication you can write to us via dntcoltd@live.com 

Best Regard


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 21, 2012)

........ you say you ARE paying all of these fees as they 'arise'???

Doesn't sound good from here brother..... am I misreading your post?


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 21, 2012)

TR, 

Have you paid all these fees?  Were all these fees completely unexpected as I assume you have made similar purchases?  just curious as I have no experience with such purchases...


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 21, 2012)

yes, i've paid all the fees...

right now, my purpose is to get the word out that this guy more than likely is a scammer.  I didn't think about this until recently where someone else i knew on another board approached me with the same issue.  we compared notes, and he too is getting hit up for the same fees, but different amounts.  So I'm just getting the word out.   I'm still working this deal like it is going to go through, but i'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn Brother.... I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope that you at least end up with something to show for it.

Keep us posted and thank you very much for the heads up.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 21, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Damn Brother.... I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope that you at least end up with something to show for it.
> 
> Keep us posted and thank you very much for the heads up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccpro (Nov 21, 2012)

If you see smoke....That sucks!!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 21, 2012)

I used to have to ship and receive items from overseas for a business I used to work at... I will be honest in saying I have never heard of all these fees.

It's possible it could be different due to the materials you are going to be receiving here but I don't know bud... sounds fishy.

Fingers crossed that this is just something i've never heard of.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 27, 2012)

I lived in Afghanistan and know first hand how difficult it can be to ship things out of the country.  I was thinking all these fees were used to bribe officials.  It was a common business practice in the middle east.  So maybe my BS meter was not working properly?

I am tightening the screws now, but if this is a pure BS scam, not much i can do


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2012)

sorry bro.....

if you ever want GW lmk, im a sarm search rep.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 27, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> since then, i've been asked to pay the following fees, all spread out over a period of time
> 
> $200 - insurance
> $250 - customs fee
> ...



Hmmm.....I would have thought once you were encouraged to purchase your own "DEA license" you would have been alerted.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 27, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Hmmm.....I would have thought once you were encouraged to purchase your own "DEA license" you would have been alerted.



I had already sunk funds into this transaction.  Yes, I was definately suspicious.  But like they say, in for a penny, in for a pound.

Now I'm checking out AMS shipping line to see how legit they are.  Their website was tracking the package much like UPS would.


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 11, 2012)

dude is getting all pissy since I've shut down three of his sources of income on business to business websites where he advertises.  sent me a thinly veiled death threat.  so I keep plugging along, posting on the internet about this scammer, about his scamming associate the shipping company, etc.  Plus I've posted on a fraud alert website.  Ultimately, I cannot make him pay.  But I can be irritating as hell, and hopefully cut into his revenue stream a bit.


----------

